# Favorite Workout Routines, Exercises & Music



## Richelle83 (Oct 16, 2013)

My least favorite aspect of this lifestyle change is exercising LOL. Post your favorite routines, exercises, videos etc. 

  *note please consult your doctor before trying anything we post here.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Oct 16, 2013)

My favorite workouts are Zumba, Turbo Fire, and running. I try to workout 5 days a week.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2013)

I work out almost everyday. I love to run. If any of you have the nike app my name is the same as it is here.


----------



## That1980sGirl (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been running 30min a day. I started doing about .75 miles in 30min and now I'm doing 2 miles in 30mins. I was doing some weights but i felt like I was building muscle so I cut that out for now. I'll start again when I've lost some more. But Im down from 213 to 194 in about a month


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 4, 2013)

That1980sGirl said:


> I've been running 30min a day. I started doing about .75 miles in 30min and now I'm doing 2 miles in 30mins. I was doing some weights but i felt like I was building muscle so I cut that out for now. I'll start again when I've lost some more. But Im down from 213 to 194 in about a month :cheer:


congrats you're doing great


----------



## starraffy (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine is... i do jumping rope at least 3 to 4x a week... i drink lots of water cause i have a dry skin  sometime i jog around the village..


----------



## nerguewash (Nov 8, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> My least favorite aspect of this lifestyle change is exercising LOL. Post your favorite routines, exercises, videos etc.
> 
> *note please consult your doctor before trying anything we post here.


  My favorite workout?? Hmmm,, that's really exciting !!
  As I'm novice here so to be frank I used to consider myself really a big lazy person in this world but I really can't understand when ever there is any kind of discussion about health and fitness I really get energetic like as soon as I wake up I used to go for jogging and that to 3 miles or more a day, exercises, little vegetable breakfast with a glass of milk and manuka honey and like wise in the evening also.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 8, 2013)

I just started insanity.  P90X is also a good work out routine.


----------



## starraffy (Dec 18, 2013)

My favorite workout is going to the gym and hit the treadmill for 30mis  music is anything danceable!


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been doing Jillian Michaels 'Ripped in 30' almost every day. My energy is so much better and I do see a difference in my abs. I'd like to do it twice on days when I'm not going to work.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 5, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> I've been doing Jillian Michaels 'Ripped in 30' almost every day. My energy is so much better and I do see a difference in my abs. I'd like to do it twice on days when I'm not going to work.


  How is this  Jillian Michaels 'Ripped in 30'?


----------



## babycheri (Jan 8, 2014)

My boyfriend and I started trying to work out last year (2013). My boyfriend likes doing insanity compared to other workouts. I signed up for Herbalife and even though I've been slacking lately, I would lose weight while on the program. I lost 6 pounds in my first month and that's pretty hard for me because I'm small and I don't have a lot of weight to lose. I also signed up for half marathons spontaneously and made sure they're fun and exciting with cool participant medals but expensive so I feel compelled to take them seriously.
  A trick I found out with running is to run to slow jams. Slow jams? wtf? Yes, SLOW JAMS. It keeps your pace consistent. While dance and pop and all that encourages you to run faster, it wears you out quicker. With slow jams you can run longer and a more consistent pace. 
  I noticed recently (if you have the Nike+ running app), they started a coaching program where they help you train for longer distances for 5k, 10k, half marathon, and full marathon distances. I just updated it this morning and I think it can be a big help for anyone trying to get healthy


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

Body pump!! It's a beach body work out. I also like kettlbell and zumba. But body pump works your whole body.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

Daily exercise is very vital to our health but sometimes I feel lazy to do it so i realized that exercise entails discipline, determination and zeal to do it.  A good music will really inspire us to do the daily workout and exercise.  I engage to zumba and hip hop abs.  I also like swimming and biking which for me are the best exercise.


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

Babycheri, girl you might be onto something with the slow jams! Def gonna try it out. 
  I'm big on yoga + cardio (usually Zumba and Running for cardio.) Feel like yoga helps develop some serious functional strength and endurance - and I always leave a class feeling happy & relaxed. Not big on weightlifting other than the standard stuff, any one have any tips to get started?


----------

